# Pro, Semi Pro and Amatuer Fighters wanted for ULTIMATE IMPACT August 29th



## DanMMA (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi guys, after the success of Ultimate Impact: Cage Fighting in Liquid Gloucester , Paul Sutherland is pleased to announce that he will be hosting a second show called:

*Ultimate Impact 2 'All or Nothing'*

The show will take place at Liquid Night Club Gloucester on Sunday 29th August 2010.

We are currently looking for:

- Professional fighters

- Semi Professional fighters

- Amateur fighters

All fighters should have no more than 6 fights experience in their respect rules category.

All fighters will receive a purse, plus additional goodies (Sponsors pending). All fights videos will posted on our official YOUTUBE page, http://www.youtube.com/ultimateimpactmma and a set of professionally taken pictures will also be available to you.

If you or any of your fighters are interested in competing, please contact:

Paul Sutherland on [email protected] or 07976001161

Ultimate Impact - This event has now ended. | Trojan Free Fighters | Trojan Free Fighters - MMA, Muay Thai, Boxing, BJJ, Olympic Wrestling


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

What about 7 fights? why not 7?


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi mate do you ahve a link to the rules


----------



## DanMMA (Apr 7, 2009)

all info on the fight rules, fightcard etc will be posted very soon on Ultimate Impact - This event has now ended. | Trojan Free Fighters | Trojan Free Fighters - MMA, Muay Thai, Boxing, BJJ, Olympic Wrestling...

thanks, Dan


----------



## wikeader (Jun 23, 2010)

is there an age limit on this event ? Im willing to fight Amateur MMA . im 17 . Willing to compete .


----------



## petemtks (Jun 9, 2010)

Any room for another ameteur fight.

Im 72kg fighting from K-Star birmingham.


----------

